# Pansy Betta



## Gouramiboy (Nov 10, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone here has a pansy betta and if so where did you get it or could you possibly sell me one or trade something i have a picture of one so if you know how or where to get on please help me out.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

From looking at the pics I would say that betta is straight from Thailand. Try looking on aquabid they have some of the most beautiful bettas I've ever seen on there.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, what a gorgeous Betta!!!!! -and Im not really a betta person..


----------



## Gouramiboy (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks i will deffinetly look at the aquabid!


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, that is so beautiful. Puts mine to shame.


----------



## ut nguyen (Nov 25, 2005)

hello,i am from VIET NAM, and i like betta very much.I think u can find out one like your picture at THAILAND,from the web WWW.PLAKATHAI.COM/ 
good luck!


----------

